
Libsquashfs and squashfs-tools-ng 1.0.0 released - st_goliath
https://sourceforge.net/p/squashfs/mailman/message/37036464/
======
JNRowe
The addition of the diffing and conversion tools are a great improvement for
my usage. I've previously hacked up similar things using squashfuse¹, but
these are a lot better.

1\. [https://github.com/vasi/squashfuse](https://github.com/vasi/squashfuse)

